# [OT] DIASPORA* - "anti-facebook" open source

## johnnystuff

Non mi interessano molto i social network, non so bene perchè ma odio facebook e leggendo un po' di cose in rete relative a questo nuovo progetto open source, mi è sembrato di capire che è piuttosto interessante. Per ora è ancora in fase di "pre-release" dal momento che quella distribuita è la versione alpha, però credo che le premesse per scardinare davvero i sistemi centralizzati di raccolta di informazioni personali ci siano. Non ci sono server centralizzati, è una rete distribuita, ognuno può tirar su un proprio server Diaspora e sporattutto la licenza AfferoGPL che benedice il tutto asd

C'è addirittura chi dice che la AGPL sia troppo restrittiva e scoraggerebbe tutta una serie di collaboratori che dovrebbero invece necessariamente arrivare per rendere il progetto davvero competitivo su scala globale (si parla di una rete che dovrebbe unire milioni di persone, decine e anche centinaia di milioni per competere con il libro delle facce, myspace, yahoo e altri), primi tra tutti i grandi "sponsor" che si guarderebbero bene dal produrre codice che poi dovrebbero per forza rilasciare a tutti. In effetti alcuni dicono anche che gli stessi ideatori stiano pensando di uscire dalla AGPL per avvicinarsi a qualcosa di più simile alla licenza BSD (anche se non ho capito bene quale).

Mi chiedo quali siano i pareri di voi carissimi gentooisti e se qualcuno mi può anche spiegare un paio di cose: se non sbaglio un "social network" è in un certo senso separato dal web, cioè se io cerco su google informazioni relative a "tiziocaio" che so che tiziocaio ha pubblicato sul suo profilo facebook, non le trovo perchè quelle informazioni girano per l'appunto solo su quel sottoinsieme della rete costituito dal social network. E' così per tutti o solo per quelli "tipo facebook"? Sarà così anche per Diaspora? Se sì, in che modo si può dire _in pratica_ che "le informazioni restano in mano a chi le pubblica"?

----------

## cloc3

per me facebook è una vera ciofeca.

un posto inusabile, caotico, disordinato, nel quale è difficile mantenere relazioni e scambiare contenuti importanti.

se si aggiunge il problema del controllo privato esercitato da facebook su un servizio intrinsecamente pubblico, la misura è colma.

per  me, diaspora è un progetto importante indipendentemente da quella che risulterà in futuro la consistenza tecnologica e la fortuna sociale del prodotto.

per il momento sono in coda, in attesa di un permesso di accesso:

 *Diaspora: Subscription Confirmed  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks!  We are slowly rolling out invites, and we will send you another email with an invite for an account as soon as we are ready
> 
> 

 

----------

## ercoppa

Facebook a me non piace, però, un po' come Windows, la maggioranza vince e qualche volta tocca arrendersi...

Diaspora è un progetto interessante ma se continua così muore prima di nascere. A mio giudizio, forse dirò un'eresia ma, c'è la necessità che ci metta mano qualche nome grosso. La cosa migliore sarebbe che proprio tutti quei colossi (Yahoo, Google, MS, etc) che hanno palesemente perso contro FB, si riunissero in qualche consorzio pro-diaspora. Se il codice rimane free, viene garantita garanzia di privacy, io credo che gli interessi "opposti" fra più big si potrebbero bilanciare fra di loro a nostro favore, e forse si otterrebbe qualcosa di più accettabile di FB. A mio giudizio non si avrà mai qualcosa di indipendetente (che funzioni e sia adottata da un gran numero di persone) se non si fa qualche compromesso. FB sta diventando troppo "influente" sul web, c'è poco da dire.

Certo che pure far mettere d'accordo più big...  stiamo freschi.

IMAO.

Saluti.

P.s. Ho alcuni inviti su Diaspora, mandatemi PM se siste interessati (con vostra email).

----------

## johnnystuff

Io sono daccordo con cloc3 quando dice

 *Quote:*   

> per me, diaspora è un progetto importante indipendentemente da quella che risulterà in futuro la consistenza tecnologica e la fortuna sociale del prodotto. 

 

In realtà il discorso è ampio ma non ho le conoscenze e le capacità per affrontarlo in tutto il suo splendore.

Quello che c'è da dire è che Diaspora è esattamente quello che dovrebbe essere un social network, se non ci fossero già una marea di concorrenti commerciali che impongono il loro standard a mò di montagna da scalare. Non so perchè, forse c'è una maledizione che incombe sulle menti libere, però spesso capita che l'open source arrivi semplicemente in ritardo sulla piazza (volevo dire "il mercato" ma forse non è il termine giusto) e quindi si trova a conti fatti un po'...... spiazzato.

In fondo anche linux è arrivato quei 3-4-5 anni più tardi di windows e a quel punto hai voglia a spiegare alla "gggente" i vantaggi, il guadagno, le prospettive e blablabla. 

Idem per Diaspora (scusate se il paragone è un po' esagerato, me ne rendo conto). Utilizza un metodo distribuito basato sui seed, con i server che fungono da nodi stile p2p, non raccolgono informazioni e in ogni caso usano comunicazioni crittografate PGP. In pratica è quello che sarebbe dovuto essere ogni social network, ma purtroppo è arrivato prima un tizio che guarda caso è il miliardario più giovane del mondo (che poi non è neanche stato esattamente il primo ma vabbè) e ha in mano un software da 50 miliardi di dollari e server che occupano ettari di terreno, con alcune "features" che sembra siano state fornite direttamente dalla cia dei bei tempi di zio george.

Per le questioni citate da ercoppa, sono daccordo anche io: ci vogliono sponsor/supporter/partner forti e chiaramente i nomi che vengono in mente sono quelli grossi: redhat, oracle/sun e google in primis. Però parlando da profano, anche il figliol prodigo android è open source come io sono una fotomodella bulgara. Infatti per impedire fork o appropriazioni indebite mi pare che la stessa google abbia aggiunto una miriade di funzionalità aggiuntive al core che non sono per niente open, e si guardano bene dal pubblicarle. Questo credo sia il problema principale delle major nel partecipare allo sviluppo di software AGPL. Al massimo gli forniscono qualche icona o font giusto per farlo somigliare un po' ai loro prodotti ma di sicuro non mettono programmatori a lavorare sul lato server o a funzionalità avanzate di tipo multimediale o a farli sbattere per far integrare diaspora con smartphone di nuova generazione.

Quindi, o cambiano licenza e puntano sulla diffusione o si appoggiano alla "rete globale di smanettoni volontari" e molto probabilmente restano un social "da geek". Sinceramente non so cosa sarebbe meglio, in ogni caso io i miei 2 account li ho fatti ^^

Infatti su diasp.eu è possibile registrarsi senza inviti. Peccato che per ora che i nodi non sono connessi il mio io.joindiasp.com non riesca a parlare con il mio io.diasp.eu. Staremo a vedere   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che c'è da dire è che Diaspora è esattamente quello che dovrebbe essere un social network, se non ci fossero già una marea di concorrenti commerciali che impongono il loro standard

 

bè, ercoppa mi ha appena passato un invito e sto disperatamente cercando di mettermi in contatto con lui.

solo che Diaspora è, al momento, proprio uno strumento acerbo.

attendiamo che maturi e staremo a vedere.

senza troppi timori reverenziali e piagnistei per attendere contributi dall'alto.

quelli, se arrivano, bisogna sicuramente pagarli in qualche modo.

se un progetto libero è buono, prima o poi sfonda da sè.

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Questo credo sia il problema principale delle major nel partecipare allo sviluppo di software AGPL.

 

Secondo me nel caso dei social network, il discorso è diverso. Google, Yahoo, etc hanno perso con FB, se non fanno qualcosa di "diverso" perdono una dei fulcri attuali e futuri del web. Google ci ha provato con vari tentativi a fare qualcosa di diverso, ma la gente vuole FB, gli stanno bene così come sono le funzionalità, l'unica cosa che può forse spingerle a cambiare idea è qualcosa di molto simile ma più "sicuro". Poi è normale che alla maggioranza frega poco della privacy, però se una sostanziosa minoranza passa Diaspora, alla maggioranza frega poco di rimanere fedele a FB, se la nuova piattaforma offre le stesse funzionalità. Il problema è che se Diaspora rimane una ciofeca, nessuna persona che usa FB, abbandona FB.

 *Quote:*   

> se un progetto libero è buono, prima o poi sfonda da sè

 

Un SN è diverso da un sistema operativo. Se gli altri usano Windows, nessuno mi impedisce di usare GNU/Linux come unico utente al mondo. Un SN ottimo ma con 3 utenti, è un fallimento. Io uso FB perchè lo usano i miei amici. E a loro che piace (leggila come "ho dovuto accettare la scelta della maggioranza perchè un SN senza maggioranza della gente che conosco non ha senso di essere usato")

Saluti.

----------

## Onip

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> alla maggioranza frega poco di rimanere fedele a FB, se la nuova piattaforma offre le stesse funzionalità.

 

Se hai già foto, video, messaggi, contatti da una parte non credo che lo switch lo si effettui così a cuor leggero.

Io uso facebook quasi solamente per la chat e i messaggi e, visto che ho sempre potuto interfacciarmi ad essa tramite strumenti open, sono abbastanza indifferente sia a diaspora sia alla questione privacy e compagnia bella. (È, forzatamente, diventato il mio sostituto alla mail visto che, tra i miei contatti, non è quasi più usata)

----------

## johnnystuff

lascio da parte per un attimo questioni più generali. Parliamo un po' delle prime impressioni "da utente". 

Sicuramente la prima cosa che si nota è come diceva cloc3 la spartanità del tutto. Ci sono (quasi) tutte le cose fondamentali, anche se per alcuni forse sono fondamentali anche cose che non ci sono (tipo il poter cambiare mail o il tasto "mi piace/non mi piace" o i PM) ma sono ancora da sistemare. Per es quando scrivi un commento di più di 3 righe, dopo la 2a non vedi quello che stai digitando, lo puoi vedere solo andando giù con le frecce, ma perdi quello che c'è su..... e altre piccole cose di questo tipo. L'idea degli "aspects" è ottima: poter pubblicare cose solo per dei gruppi di persone e non altri e viceversa: poter essere "amico di tiziocaio" per questioni relative a gentoo o linux ma non sapere una ceppa di quello che fa nel tempo libero o con la sua famiglia. Non male se uno pensa a quello che invece le aziende possono fare oggi quando cercano personale da assumere: guardi il loro profilo FB e sai tutto di loro, anche che combinano dopo aver bevuto 6 litri di birra con gli amici all'oktoberfest!!! 

C'è da dire che è una versione alpha e gli stessi sviluppatori non la ritengono una versione davvero "da usare", quindi uppare dati personali, foto, link ad altre risorse personali/pubbliche è decisamente sconsigliato. Ci sono anche grossi problemi dal punto di vista della sicurezza, e sono di due tipi principalmente: il primo è la "povertà" con cui è scritto il codice. Si tratta di Ruby on Rails, un ottimo linguaggio per le web application da quel che ne so, ma scritto da ragazzi con un livello di conoscenza da universitari, non da professionisti e neanche "da hacker". Troppo poco di sicuro. E' una versione di test in poche parole.

La versione _pre_ alpha era afflitta da tutta una serie di bug o errori di vario tipo che erano anche noti (pubblicati su siti di sicurezza/hacking) dunque un professionista non avrebbe mai rilasciato software afflitto da bug pesanti NOTI. Pare che in questo senso molto sia stato fatto, e che il massiccio feedback stia funzionando a dovere. A proposito, dal tastino "feedback" si accede a pagine come questa in cui si possono leggere molti commenti e domande/risposte interessanti, tipo questa che mi porta direttamente a parlare del secondo aspetto secondo me ancora fondamentale da risolvere: la questione architetturale.

Prima di tutto, la gestione dei pod/nodi: ora sono separati, ma un domani dovrebbero essere uniti, ma come gestire i "multi" cioè account che puntano alla stessa mail o magari a mail diverse ma che han lo stesso username? Forse basterà usare l'OpenID, che mi pare sia già supportato e forse i nodi non saranno mai "uniti" ma semplicemente "connessi" così io per parlare con tiziocaio su diasp.eu basterà che faccio il prefisso internazionale e via, però....... qualche dubbio ancora mi rimane.

Ma la questione da definire è quella finale della sicurezza. Come si capisce dall'ultimo link di qualche riga fa, la questione di chi gestisce i pod sembra piuttosto spinosa. In pratica un pod è un web-server, quindi chi lo gestisce ha tutti i poteri su di esso e su quello che ci gira dentro. Per esempio potrebbe disattiva la crittazione e via che tutto può passare in chiaro al suo HD. Poi ci sono altri discorsi sul fatto che la crittazione non riguarda tutto il traffico generato, ma se non ho capito male solo i "dati sensibili (i miei dati personali + quello che pubblico) ma per es tutta una serie di informazioni tra pod e altri server, inclusi altri pod diasp.xyz, sono in chiaro. Questo genera tutta una serie di altre problematiche pare abbastanza serie, tipo il fatto che un hacker potrebbe avere dei diritti di accesso non tanto al tuo account, ma a tutto il pod, potrebbe disattivare ssl, crittazione e quant'altro e via che ha accesso a _tutti_ i dati in transito da lì. 

Insomma, non voglio fare pubblicità nè positiva nè negativa a nessuno, però penso che questo di Diaspora* sia davvero una bella sfida della comunità OSS. La buona idea c'è, ha generato molto interesse sia tra gli utenti che gli sviluppatori e in fondo anche le software house (che per il momento stanno a guardare ovviamente), non riguarda una applicazione che gira in qualche pc ma è un SN con grosse ambizioni. E' solo un po' zoppicante e ha bisogno di qualche "pezza" per stare in piedi con la schiena dritta. Per ora. Cmq il 2011 dovrebbe essere "l'anno di Diaspora*", quindi mi aspetto importanti novità nel giro di poco tempo. Sicuramente le 4 cose da me citate sono ben note agli sviluppatori già da mesi, e sicuramente sono state già tutte affrontate e sistemate.

Un link da tenere d'occhio tra tutti: il wiki ufficiale

@onip: quello che dici è relativo al discorso degli "stardard de facto". Come diceva ercoppa prima per i SN la cosa è diversa da come è per i sistemi operativi, ma è anche più facile che cambi il vento. C'è una frase che sintetizza bene la cosa anche in "the social network" (ora vado a memoria): il successo di un social network sta tutto nell'effetto domino, il passaparola, il fatto che se lo usano ad Harvard anche quelli di Princeton vorranno usarlo, e quindi anche i loro amici e gli amici dei loro amici........ ma lo stesso vale per il loro insuccesso. Una volta che una tessera viene a mancare, il successo smette di propagarsi. 

Think   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Cmq il 2011 dovrebbe essere "l'anno di Diaspora*".

 

Non sai quante volte che sento dire che il <anno a caso> è l'anno di linux/firefox/<chi più ne ha, più ne metta>

non uso FB e non ho necessità di usare social network.

se non ci sono soldi ed aziende grosse che spingono dietro, purtroppo è difficile che un progetto possa emergere.

se un progetto non è sufficientemente completo e esteticamente bello e facile da usare, purtroppo non avrà molto successo.

 *Quote:*   

> un pessimista è un ottimista ben informato

 

----------

## johnnystuff

hai ragione, quella frase è chiaramente da titoletto stupido da sito commerciale, volevo solo dire che c'è molto lavoro attorno a questo progetto e che gli sviluppatori stanno lavorando assiduamente per rilasciare entro l'anno (penso entro l'estate) una release non alpha, quindi che abbia fixato tutto i maggiori problemi critici e bug di scrittura e che si possa davvero presentare come "alternativa" a FB, anche se evidentemente hanno più strada da fare visto che partono 4-5 anni dopo. Dal wiki linkato puoi vedere tu stesso i changelog e la roadmap attuale.

L'estetica e l'essere user friendly sono tra le cose principali che dovrà avere Diaspora e per quel che fa ora, non credo si possa dire che sia brutto, anzi. E' spartano in quanto a funzionalità ma come si diceva, è una alpha quella che gira ora.

----------

## darkmanPPT

avevo letto anche io di quella feature per cui sarebbe stato possibile condividere solo alcune parti di profilo con alcuni e altre con altri (dividendoli in gruppi).

Devo dire che è una GRAN feature.

Talvolta vorrei che questa cosa fosse implementata anche in protocolli di messaggistica come skype o msn. (sai che bello poter essere online per qualcuno, offline per altri e per altri ancora occupato).

il poter condividere solo determinate informazioni con chi voglio è certamente un passo avanti.

secondo me, se vorranno sfondare, dovranno:

1) permettere un passaggio da FB a Diaspora che sia semplice ed immediato. Del tipo che in automatico si connette al tuo account FB, scarica tutte le info e le reimposta automaticamente anche nel tuo account Diaspora

2) puntare molto su questa bella feature (dei gruppi)

3) rendere più semplice l'installazione. Se dici ad una persona normale "server" "client" e "architettura distribuita", a quello gli viene un infarto!

ecco i miei 2 cent   :Wink: 

Partire 4-5 anni dopo non è un problema. Vedi Myspace...... è venuto prima ma ha perso alla grande. L'utente medio va a mode. Una volta c'era la moda di Myspace, poi ho bisto Badoo, etc.. e poi è venuto Facebook.

----------

## ercoppa

OT

 *Quote:*   

> avevo letto anche io di quella feature per cui sarebbe stato possibile condividere solo alcune parti di profilo con alcuni e altre con altri (dividendoli in gruppi). 

 

E' una feature presente su FB da molto tempo, invece che aspect, FB le chiama "liste".

Saluti.

----------

## cloc3

io voterei per mettere di default una feature che non ti chiede sesso ed età al primo accesso.

----------

## darkmanPPT

sai però cosa potrebbe essere interessante?

presentare informazioni diverse (quindi non solo un concetto di limitazione nelle informazioni che uno può vedere) a gruppi diversi.

del tipo che la mia pagina iniziale con le informazioni, varia a seconda del gruppo in cui ti trovi.

Così si potrebbero gestire con un solo strumento sia le faccende "serie" che quelle "meno serie".

non sarebbe interessante?

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sai però cosa potrebbe essere interessante?
> 
> presentare informazioni diverse.

 

e, più in generale, consentire lo scambio e, in certi limiti, l'elaborazione di contenuti di tipo diverso.

facebook è psichiatriamente orientato alla condivisione di album fotografici.

sarebbe importante anche avere strumenti per effettuare ricerche tematiche.

per esempio, ieri ho provato a cercare su facebook informazioni relative alla distribuzione del segnale digitale dalle mie parti e ne ho ricavato un risultato minore o uguale al segnale stesso...

----------

## johnnystuff

ho appena scoperto che i vari server diasp sono già connessi tra loro. solo che se cerchi qualcuno devi cercare il nome completo con l'indirizzo del server su cui uno è registrato (non credo che sia un vero e proprio OpenID cmq è l'ID di diaspora, che è unico) quindi se io ho messo che mi chiamo "tizio" di nome e "caio" di cognome e mi sono registrato su @joindiaspora.com dovrò cercare "tiziocaio@joindiaspora.com", se sono su @diasp.eu sarò "tiziocaio@diasp.eu"....... quindi in pratica tutto ciò è molto bello ^^

----------

## johnnystuff

aggiunti i pm   :Razz: 

----------

